# 2006 Mock Drafts and Draft Rumors - Suns



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's some of the latest mock drafts going around, and my thoughs. Of course, they're only guesses and you never know what the board will look like when it's your turn. Which do you like best?

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17600.shtml
Shawne Williams and Paul Millsap

Wouldn't surprise me for them to pick Williams. Can play multiple positions, athletic and can shoot. Only a sophomore next year though, so he'll probably end up in the D-League. Even though he is long and wide, I don't see why we would draft Millsap (PF 6'7 245) when it's well know that size is a struggle.

Guillermo Diaz and Paul Davis 

Diaz (PG 6'2) is another SG in a PG's body. We already have one of those, but damn. With that 50'' vertical, he'd be fun to watch as a Sun. He's like Leandro but less speed and more elevation. If they plan on trading Barbosa (including the learning English part), this guy would be a great replacement. Paul Davis, absolutely do not like that pick. Another big who can shoot but not play defense very well, plus inconsistent. Chris Mihm II to me.

James Augustine and Steve Novak 

Augustine at 21, are you kidding? Novak, pure lights-out SF 6'10 shooter with zero defense who belongs in the second round. Worst mock ever. Novak would work great with Stoudemire, Nash and Diaw. One more guy you can't leave. It'd be nice if he could do anything other than defend. Could end up a Matt Bullard.

Guillermo Diaz and Quincy Douby 

Diaz, see above. Quincy Douby would be awesome. Guy is a great great scorer and plays defense (at the college level anyways, he'll some serious weight to play defense in the NBA - he's only 6'3 175), and would compliment Nash perfectly. He's another SG in PG's body though, so if they take him they are putting all their stock in Leandro. I can't see him being around in the late first round.



http://www.nbadraft.net/index.asp?content=mock2006
Mardy Collins and Saer Sene

Not too bad with Collins, a tall backup guard might work well off the bench behind Steve and Leandro. House couldn't play at all in the playoffs because the lineup was simply too small with him in there. Can Collins shoot well enough to play? I don't like the Sene pick though, since we want to win now. He can run, sure, but he also has to be able to catch the ball when it's thrown at him and put a body on someone to play defense. I see him being a guy that averages 6 minutes and 4 fouls per game for his first two years. Boone is still on their board, I'd definitely take him over Sene. 



http://www.hoopshype.com/draft.htm
Saer Sene and Shannon Brown

Same as above for Saer Sene.. Shannon Brown is a better scorer than Collins, and is very athletic, but once again we're back to the size issue because he's a small SG. Same as Douby, but this guy has an NBA ready body - 6'3 200.



http://www.insidehoops.com/nba-mock-draft.shtml
Shannon Brown and PJ Tucker

See above for Brown. Tucker is a 6'5 220 SG/SF that plays defense and can get to the basket but can't yet shoot. Killer rebounder, like Bonzi Wells almost. Shooting can come with time though, ask Raja Bell. Not a bad pick, but he gives us what Raja Bell gives us with a better body but without the shooting.



*ESPN - "Pay for my mock draft because we're smart and know things!" Kiss my ***. Next.*



http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5668392
Rajon Rondo and Saer Sene

Rondo is a great player. He can do nearly everything but shoot consistently, which might be a problem on the Suns. Of course, tell that to Tony Parker, who came in with little shot. With work on his shooting, he could be a steal in the late first round and very capable of being a long-term prospect for the Suns. Needs weight, do we want someone backing up Steve Nash who is 20 pounds+ lighter than Steve Nash? Sene, see above.


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9459207 - Tony Mejia
Oleksiy Pecherov and Nick Fazekas

Who? Never heard of Pecherov or seen him play. Fazekas, an inside/out scoring big who can't really body up like we need him to. I like the pick better than some of the other big guys though, because he is 6'11 with a large wingspan. The guy can still rebound, even if he might struggle to push people around. Can he run?

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9459496 - Gregg Doyel
Guillermo Diaz and Steve Novak.

See above. No big man?


I'm surprised there's no Hassan Adams, given that the Suns appeared to gave interest. I think that's for the best though. I'm surprised noone mentioned Josh Boone or Hilton Armstrong. I don't think anyone realizes that the Suns need a big body down low in the playoffs, because there will be times when they cannot score. Amare coming back is amazing, but I want insurance. He's going to miss some games and will probably struggle at times as he reaclimates himself. I want a cheap PF/C that I can have for the next four years and that will make it possible to look at trading Kurt Thomas's contract and resigning Diaw.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Mock Drafts - Suns Picks*

I can't see any scenario where the Suns take Millsap. As Mr. Belding once said - "that is wrong AND ridiculous.

I think Vinicius would be an interesting pick. I definitely see them taking some type of guard. I don't think any basketball fan would not want to see Sergio with this squad. Diaz seems like a logical choice as well.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Mock Drafts - Suns Picks*



RebelSun said:


> I don't think any basketball fan would not want to see Sergio with this squad.



maybe not an general basketball fan would want to see Sergio, but i do... 

can you say "Alley-oop-ville"... "Serg to the Matrix... BOOM"


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Mock Drafts - Suns Picks*

Anyone see us grabbing Hassan Adams? He can't shoot really well, but he'll drive the ball hard, thrives in the open running game and can be a devastating man up defender. Also is very strong and a really good rebounder for his size.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Mock Drafts - Suns Picks*

I don't think it's gonna happen. His size is an issue. He was so athletic in college that his size didn't matter at all, but in the nba he really should be a small forward since he's not the best shooter and stuff. He has the footspeed to guard the smaller quicker guys of the nba, but he's too small and weak to guard the bigger SF's of the league. It really is hard to predict for him, because there's a ton of guys who came to the NBA and were just too small for their skills and position. I fear he might be in the same boat, and that's going to be a turn off to the Suns. We'll see though.

Can't say I'd hade the pick, but we'll have to see who's left at that point.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hassan Adams works out with Magic 

There's more at the link, but here's a taste:

The workouts have given Adams a chance to shut down guards in drills, creating a potential niche for himself as a defensive stopper off the bench. 
"I've been defending twos and threes, which is good for me because it shows how tough I am, what kind of defender I am," Adams said. "It's a challenge when you match up against a small guard and he's quick." 
Though the Magic closed their workout to the media, Orlando GM Otis Smith said Adams held his own Thursday. 
"What Hassan can do is defend," Smith said. "He's got a good strong body. I think his years of playing power forward for Lute (Olson) kind of helped him a little bit. He's maybe a better shooter than some people give him credit for. I think he's going to be a nice player." 
Smith's comments are typical of the reviews Adams has received so far this spring: a good defender with terrific athleticism and good strength, a guy who will probably make the NBA in some capacity. 
Where, or how, he makes it is just not yet determined. New Jersey GM Rod Thorn, whose Nets have invited Adams in for a workout next week, said Adams still could elevate himself into the first round. 
"I would say he has a chance based on what I'm hearing," Thorn said. 



Looks like his stock might be on the rise...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Negative on the Nick Fazekas pick, he decided to stay in skoo'.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I still like the Adams pick. There's a guy who can match up with Josh Howard type players, not to mention he won't slow us down on offense the guy lives in the open court. I would love that pick.

Seriously we need another athlete coming off the bench, Adams would fit that like a glove.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Hassan Adams would be nice for the Suns, as a defensive player and as someone who can run the floor. Plenty of upside too, if he works on his shooting touch I wouldn't put it out of the question for him to be a Richard Jefferson type of player.


----------

